# mating certificates



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What needs to be written on a mating certificate? Iv currently got a girl in but it will be 1st time for doing a mating cert ,I have breeders assistant and I remember seeing something regarding mating certs on there but never really looked at it. Failing that possibility (monitor currently broke) what else can I do? Can you hand write them? or is there something you can download and print off to fill in?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Think there is a downlaodable one on GCCF site. you need to know queens ped name, owners name and adress, when mated, when kittens due, fee?, and copy of stud pedigree including his registration number., breed number, date of birth, your name and address prefix etc.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> Think there is a downlaodable one on GCCF site. you need to know queens ped name, owners name and adress, when mated, when kittens due, fee?, and copy of stud pedigree including his registration number., breed number, date of birth, your name and address prefix etc.


Ah right ok will have a look well we got a mating last night before I fell asleep hes currently laid beside her so I gather it was a long night.

Cheers spid.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Some stud owners write on the bottom of the mating certs that no male kittens should be sold for stud services. I don't know how that stands as to whether it goes down on the gccf notes or just to make the queen owners aware of their wishes although I would never sell any of our boys on the active register anyway.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Some stud owners write on the bottom of the mating certs that no male kittens should be sold for stud services. I don't know how that stands as to whether it goes down on the gccf notes or just to make the queen owners aware of their wishes although I would never sell any of our boys on the active register anyway.


Yes Sharon that's right iv had this done to myself in small print mind..(only 1 female to go active and no males) a bit crafty not to mention it at the time but you do learn by your mistakes hey.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I don't know how that stands as to whether it goes down on the gccf notes


I used to do so too as at least it meant the info was held by the GCCF. Utterly pointless nowadays with online registration of kittens. Nobody but the queen's owner will ever see the mating cert as the GCCF don't ask for them unless the stud owner queries a registration.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> iv had this done to myself in small print mind..(


Oh I didn't hide it in small print, it was in bold, in a bold outlined box with room for the signature of whoever had used my stud. Whatever conditions we had agreed for the mating were upfront and signed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> Oh I didn't hide it in small print, it was in bold, in a bold outlined box with room for the signature of whoever had used my stud. Whatever conditions we had agreed for the mating were upfront and signed.


That's all good and well that you didn't hide it.

In my case I was a newbie and they knew it! I never even noticed it until I got out the mating cert to reg the kittens.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Would you have minded the restriction if it had been discussed at the outset? I never had a blanket set of restrictions, every single one was tailored to the individual situation.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> Would you have minded the restriction if it had been discussed at the outset? I never had a blanket set of restrictions, every single one was tailored to the individual situation.


No havoc not at all as I didn't want to keep any boys and I never like the idea of keeping two girls out of a litter as I feel id quickly end up with too many cats.

I guess it was the fact it wasn't mentioned and I thought it to be somewhat crafty not to do so.However I do still talk to the breeder as I feel it wise not to burn my bridges she does have some nice cats and does a lot of showing.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

My wording used to always say "............................ without the written permission of the stud owner" so nothing was ever out of the question. I just wanted to be kept in the loop.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> No havoc not at all as I didn't want to keep any boys and I never like the idea of keeping two girls out of a litter as I feel id quickly end up with too many cats.
> 
> I guess it was the fact it wasn't mentioned and I thought it to be somewhat crafty not to do so.However I do still talk to the breeder as I feel it wise not to burn my bridges she does have some nice cats and does a lot of showing.


Just a genuine question, I notice this with lots of breeders, why can they sell girls and not boys? Or keep girls and not boys? I have never understood it? Is there are reason or just preference?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> My wording used to always say "............................ without the written permission of the stud owner" so nothing was ever out of the question. I just wanted to be kept in the loop.


Very smart wording,kinda covers everything I guess.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catlove844 said:


> Just a genuine question, I notice this with lots of breeders, why can they sell girls and not boys? Or keep girls and not boys? I have never understood it? Is there are reason or just preference?


I believe its cause studs can sire a lot of kittens over their life.A queen would only have say a maximum of 4 litters.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

A boy can go on to sire hundreds of kittens whereas a girl won't have nearly the same impact on a breed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> A boy can go on to sire hundreds of kittens whereas a girl won't have nearly the same impact on a breed.


 you will have to type a little faster havoc


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Very smart wording,kinda covers everything I guess.


It was just to ensure I knew what was happening. The very first time a novice breeder used my stud I had the clause in about males but said nothing about females. She went on to sell girls for breeding left right and centre. It was a long time ago and I learned my lesson


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> It was just to ensure I knew what was happening. The very first time a novice breeder used my stud I had the clause in about males but said nothing about females. She went on to sell girls for breeding left right and centre. It was a long time ago and I learned my lesson


Did she really yes I can see that would be very annoying to say the least.I cant see a whole litter been of breeding quality.Did the said person carry on in the breeding world? Spiting her own nose acting like that.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes she did. I wouldn't have minded so much if she'd told me. I found out from someone she'd sold a girl to a year later when they were then looking to breed their girl. Much breeding and helping each other out is to do with trust and she made me realise it's unwise to trust people. Sad but true. Like I said, a lesson well learned.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> Yes she did. I wouldn't have minded so much if she'd told me. I found out from someone she'd sold a girl to a year later when they were then looking to breed their girl. Much breeding and helping each other out is to do with trust and she made me realise it's unwise to trust people. Sad but true. Like I said, a lesson well learned.


Yes that must have been very disappointing for you.

Iv have heard of a few fall out stories so I guess always wise to cover yourself incase something goes pear shaped.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

It is a bit of a shock when someone asks if they can use your stud and you discover it's his daughter they want to bring to you


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

ah ok, but if its a good breeder then they would look after them like you do? 

But I understand you not wanting them to sell any on, I don't know how you do it as I would feel like its out of my hands, say they didn't adhere to the contract? I guess you would contact gccf/tica and pass their name around? 

I know that breeders get upset, there is a breeder on her first litter of a breed and she is selling them all on active for breeding  I guess its just a money thing get more for them? 

Sounds so complicated, I don't know how you learn it all!!


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

havoc said:


> It is a bit of a shock when someone asks if they can use your stud and you discover it's his daughter they want to bring to you


Oh no!!!


----------

